# BIG Bill Update......



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Yay! Great news for big bill!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Wonderful, great job!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it OK for him to lose weight that fast? He lost almost 20% of his body mass in 3 weeks.... that is a very big shock to the system.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a lot in 3 weeks but I'll bet he feels a lot better! Bless you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow that's superb! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Braccarius said:


> Is it OK for him to lose weight that fast? He lost almost 20% of his body mass in 3 weeks.... that is a very big shock to the system.


Bill is under vet care, he goes weekly to be seen and weighed... The diet he is on, is from his vets.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is awesome Mary! What are they trying to get him down to about 70 lbs?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Way to go Big Bill!!!! 

Another 3 weeks he's going to be feeling SO good!!

Pictures??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> That is awesome Mary! What are they trying to get him down to about 70 lbs?


Marie, they are shooting for 80 pounds....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That's excellent! Way to go


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wont be long and you can NIX the Big Bill and start calling him Slim Bill. Way to go!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

TGFKABB (The Golden Formely Knows as Big Bill):

Good Job!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom

You are a miracleworker!

Maybe you should start calling him, "Svelte Bill!"


----------

